# xbox verbindet nicht mit router



## radeonx2900 (14. April 2009)

moin ich benötige dringend hilfe 
meine xbox 360 kann nicht mit meinem neuen router verbinden 
router is dlink DIR 100 kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## GTXForce (15. Mai 2009)

moin
ich hatte das selbe problem. ich weiß nich ob du die netzwerkeinstellung an der xbox 360 geändert hast, wenn ja stell sie wieder auf auto. so habe ich es jedenfalls geschaft wieder in xbox LIVE zu kommen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Mai 2009)

der thread gehört in "Konsolen" aber ich helf dir mal trotzdem... scheitert er beim aufbau der verbindung oder findet er das netztwerk nicht?
Wenn er scheittert musste halt Netzwerkschlüssel überprüfen und wenn er nicht Findet halt die verschlüsselungseinstellungen änder...


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2009)

Hat dein Router vielleicht die Option "Neue Geräte zulassen"...ist bei meiner Fritzbox so.


----------

